# Seeking Brit women with French, African and Italians (in UK)



## salvolatile

Hello there,

I'm a journalist for a national British broadsheet newspaper. I'm looking for professional married couples living in the UK for a soft-focus article I'm writing on the accommodation of cultural differences within marriage.

The subjects all need to live in the UK and adhere to the following categories:

A British woman with a French husband - late 20s to late 40s, living in the UK.

A British woman with an Italian husband - late 20s to late 40s, living in the UK.

A British woman with an African husband - late 20s to late 40s, living in the UK.

A British woman with a foreign-born (any nationality) Muslim husband - late 20s to late 40s, living in the UK.

No case study fee in it, but a good plug for anyone with their own business.


Thanks,
Sally


----------

